# Francis X1 Service



## longshaw (Jun 11, 2013)

Hi All,

First post and unfortunately a friend got me into coffee a few months ago, so now i've turned from the 40p coffee machine at work to freshly roasted beans in a Chambord or drip v60.

I decided to invest in a coffee machine (Use this term lightly) I found myself (what I think a bargain) £22 for a Francis Francis X1 with a dodgy temperature dial from a popular bidding website.

So once it arrives I don't expect it to be the best machine ever, however I'm sure it could do with a tidy up.

Could you experts here please advise me on how/what I can do to DIY service or even point me to somewhere one could find such information.

Also I've seen how to "de-scale" via youtube, could anyone suggest how often this needs doing?

Thanks in Advance!

Adam

PS: Anyone have a ground coffee portafilter as it came with an ese portafilter to sell?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Adam. Not sure you can descale your X1 as I don't think it has a solenoid - perhaps others can confirm this. Here's a link from previous posts which provide useful contact numbers for parts etc.

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?2064-Recommend-repair-facility-for-Francis-Francis-X1


----------



## richardblack5 (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi,

I used to have one of these machines, it is quite difficult to find a ground portafilter and in fact some of the machines only operate with ese pods. Do you know what year the machine is? This website has a lot of spare parts http://www.craystoneshop.co.uk/acatalog/FrancisFrancis_Spare_Parts.html Although I would think you could replace the temperature gauge with one from eBay! Enjoy!


----------



## longshaw (Jun 11, 2013)

Thanks for quick reply,

Yes the machine will come with an ese portafilter however I assumed, maybe wrongly, that by using a different portafilter you could convert this easily? :/

As of yet the machine is in the post, so dont know what year it is. However I assume there will be some sort of serial number on the back plate to decipher this?

Any ideas on how to clean / maintain / get the best out of this machine?

Cheers, Adam


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

Francis francis X1 or X7.1? X7.1 is ese's only iirc x1 is ok for ground


----------



## longshaw (Jun 11, 2013)

HDAV said:


> X1 or X7.1? X7.1 is was only iirc c1 is ok for ground


Its a Francis Francis X1


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

X1 variants are all good for ground coffee, however if it is the version two then you need the tamps they supply as it acts as the dispersion screen for the machine, if it is the version one then you just use a normal tamp, the v1 is an aluminium boiler the v2 and 3 is brass. If it is a v1 then I have a spare grind coffee portafilter and basket available but sadly not for a v2.

Great buy for £22 I sell these for around £200 so baaaaaaaaargain


----------



## longshaw (Jun 11, 2013)

Thanks CoffeeChap, How can I differentiate between V1 and V2 models (I highly doubt its V3)

I have a few pictures of the "Screen" rear vin plate thing and portafilter if this helps any?
























How much would you be willing to sell your portafilter for providing that it would fit my machine please?

Another thing to mention, before I even contemplate trying to get a shot out of this thing it needs a *major* cleaning... any suggestions?

Was thinking of striping it down and putting all non electrical parts in the sonic bath at work and a good good scrub


----------



## longshaw (Jun 11, 2013)

Just had a thought ... Could I simply machine the bottom of my current portafilter off and use it as a naked portafilter? Or would this not really work ...


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Wouldn't work as the basket would not really fit properly, it looks like you have a version one x1 could you take a photo of the whole portafilter, if so you can have a portafilter for £15 plus postage.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Actually based upon the group picture it is definitely a version 1, so when de scaling make sure it is a gently descaler as the boiler is aluminium.


----------



## longshaw (Jun 11, 2013)

Awesome, Will take picture of whole machine & portafiler later.

I think my friend you've got a deal on the portafilter! (PayPal okay?)

I go away for a week soon, will the boiler and other removable parts be okay submerged in descale powder for the week whilst I'm away or should it only be left for a minute/hour/day?

Another quick question:

The shower screen is domed (Shaped to fit the ESE pods) will this affect the coffee when using ground beans in normal basket?

Is it possible to covert to a flat shower screen?

Then I just need to decide what colour I want it powder coating / spraying!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Only follow the recommended descale routine so don't leave it in there or more than an hour at most, and make sure you flush it through thoroughly afterwards. The version one doesn't have the special tamper however I think ou can mod a shower screen and screw it in place with the original o give a flat screen.


----------



## longshaw (Jun 11, 2013)

Okay will do, going on holiday Sunday so if you would like to sell your portafilter could do sort out payment before I go?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

yes of course i will send you a pm with the paypal account.


----------



## longshaw (Jun 11, 2013)

I went a tad overkill on the clean at the weekend.

Took the boiler completely apart only to find it was packed full of lime scale!

After scooping it out left all the parts to soak for an hour n cleaned as best I could.

Trying to put it back together I busted the lights off so got some replacements on order.

Also snapped some electrical thing on top of boiler (after a quick resolder) good as new.

Had a play tonight and gave me an espresso ... how good it was I dont quite know. But it wasnt too bad!

All in all im a happy man


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

Wow a working machine for £30 plus some effort awesome.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

these arent that hard to work on and can give some surprising reults, plus you would be hard pushed to get a better looking complact home machine.


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> these arent that hard to work on and can give some surprising results, plus you would be hard pushed to get a better looking complact home machine.


IT is what i was going to buy before i bought the classic (but couldn't find one at an affordable price)


----------



## longshaw (Jun 11, 2013)

HDAV said:


> IT is what i was going to buy before i bought the classic (but couldn't find one at an affordable price)


£20 and a bit of TLC


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Have you got the tamper?


----------



## longshaw (Jun 11, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Have you got the tamper?


Yes thank you very much, it arrived today!


----------



## longshaw (Jun 11, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151775366977994&l=1649701662357532415

I assume the tamp will help disperse the coffe equally between the two spouts?

As at the moment I'm only getting one decent shot out of the double?


----------



## longshaw (Jun 11, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/video/embed?video_id=10151775366977994

Whoops thats a bit big ...


----------

